# LibreOffice binary package is corrupt



## GullibleJones (Feb 10, 2012)

I tried installing it twice; both times, one of the files (the same one) failed to decompress, resulting the the package not being installed (though its dependencies were).


----------



## phoenix (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you tried downloading it again?


----------



## GullibleJones (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe so. Though if it works for you then I probably messed up.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm using the 32-bit package for LibreOffice 3.4.  Usually corrupt packages are due to download errors, though.


----------



## OH (Feb 11, 2012)

Which file exactly?
Where from exactly?
What md5 checksum do you have?


----------



## segfault (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been having the same problems. Errors on a failure to decompress a bzip file.
Can post the exact file tonight when I get home.


----------



## KNOStic (Mar 20, 2012)

Confirmed ... the file is absolutely corrupted on all mirrors. Tried all of them.

Please replace with an uncorrupted file.

Edit: specific file name: libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz


----------



## OH (Mar 20, 2012)

Again we need more info.

When issuing `# pkg_add -r libreoffice` it will say what file it's downloading, from where and for which architecture.
Copy and paste that line here.

Abort the download and fetch() it manually. After that you can easily run md5(1) on it:
`# md5 libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz`


----------



## KNOStic (Mar 21, 2012)

OH said:
			
		

> Again we need more info.
> 
> When issuing `# pkg_add -r libreoffice` it will say what file it's downloading, from where and for which architecture.
> Copy and paste that line here.
> ...


Apologies. I thought those answers would have been implied. For amd64, the package is libreoffice-3.4.5.tbz and that one was fine. libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz which is the one in question is for i386. Distro I grabbed for was 9.0-release. It is the 3.4.4 one for i386 which is corrupt on all mirrors tried.

I originally tried to add it using the normal `# pkg_add -r libreoffice` and it spewed many errors from gtar claiming that files and directories didn't exist. There were many, many of them. Tried multiple mirrors, same result from all of them at a command line. I assumed that perhaps I was getting a truncated download, but the errors were exactly the same every time I tried. No other packages downloaded last night suffered any irregularities, just that one.

I then directly downloaded the file via ftp, again from six different mirrors (ftp., ftp4., etc) directly and saved to Desktop. I then opened the file using file-roller in gnome and this screenshot shows the result:

http://oi42.tinypic.com/358osyf.jpg

And as requested, result of MD5 on the file (they all had the same result):

`# MD5 (libreoffice-3.4.4.tbz) = d1f3e156e8b9930e71ee53d0a05821d4`

Hope this helps.


----------



## OH (Mar 23, 2012)

OK, evidently the i386 package of LibreOffice 3.4.4 is broken. I don't think they'll create a new one, as they're busy preparing 3.5.

I've made one, maybe it can be of some use.

```
SIZE (libreoffice-3.4.5.tbz) = 118853665
MD5 (libreoffice-3.4.5.tbz) = 8a5d64dd32ce83f672346a2135963008
```

It was built in a i386 VirtualBox without an X installation, so it's untested.

The download is no longer available as of August 9


----------



## KNOStic (Mar 25, 2012)

OH said:
			
		

> OK, evidently the i386 package of LibreOffice 3.4.4 is broken. I don't think they'll create a new one, as they're busy preparing 3.5.
> 
> I've made this one, maybe it can be of some use.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that ... we're probably going to revert to "legacy" but I'll give it a spin.


----------

